# Oracle Datenbank anlegen



## Balian (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade die Oracle Express Edition und den SQL-Developer installiert. (Alles bestens.) Wie kann ich den nun eigentlich bei Oracle eine neue Datenbank anlegen? Habe ehrlich gesagt nichts der Gleichen gefunden.

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Oktober 2007)

Also in der "Vollversion" von Oracle gibt es ein Tool namens "Database configuration assistent", mit dem du neue Datenbankinstanzen erstellen kannst (falls es bei Oracle Express möglich ist)


----------



## Balian (18. Oktober 2007)

Dieses Toll gibt es aber nicht. Ich finde auch nichts im SQL-Developer. Oh man das kann doch nicht sein?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Oktober 2007)

Wieso kann das nicht sein?
Oracle XE ist eine abgespeckte Version des Oracle Servers mit einer Limitierung auf 4 GB Daten. Da braucht man nicht unbedingt mehrere Instanzen.
Zum hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit mehrere Tablespaces anzulegen.


----------



## ishino (19. Oktober 2007)

Bist Du Dir eigentlich sicher, daß Du eine neue *Datenbank* anlegen willst? Ich frage, weil die Begrifflichkeiten immer wieder durcheinandergebracht werden... Ansonsten ist es einfach so, daß dbca nicht bei der Express Edition dabei ist. Punkt. 

CREATE DATABASE, so denn überhaupt verfügbar in der XE, ist immer noch eine Möglichkeit, wenn auch weniger komfortabel und etwas, was man vermutlich mehrmals probieren muß, um alles so hinzubekommen, wie man es haben will (mit wenig/keiner Ahnung von Oracle).


----------



## Balian (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

es wird wirklich so sein, dass in der Express Edition nicht die Möglichkeit besteht eine Datenbank anzulegen. Irgendwie natürlich auch nachvollziehbar, aber es hätte je funktionieren können. Beim MS-SQL-Server ist das ohne Probleme möglich.

Okay, ich werde mir aber mal die tablespace anschauen, dass könnte eine alternatve sein.

Danke und Gruß

Balian


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Oktober 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:


> Beim MS-SQL-Server ist das ohne Probleme möglich.


Die SQL Express Edition erlaubt auch nur eine Instanz. Was dir im Management Studio als Datenbanken angezeigt wird, ist vergleichbar mit den Tablespaces in Oracle


----------



## Balian (21. Oktober 2007)

Ist das im MS-SQL-Server tatsächlich so? Denn man kann dort ja direkt auswählen, dass man eine neue Datenbank anlegen möchte. Aber tatsächlich wird das im Hintergrund in einer gespeichert?

Gruß

Balian

Ps.: Also kann ich davon ausgehen, das Instanz bei Oracel, sowie beim MS-SQL-Server eine unabhänige Datenbank bedeuten?


----------



## ishino (22. Oktober 2007)

Eine Instanz ist bei Oracle im Grunde (und nur halbexakt ausgedrückt) nichts weiter als ein paar Prozesse und deren allokierter Speicher. Die Datenbank sind ein paar Dateien, ein Schema (die Objekte eines Users) ist das, was bei anderen Vertretern der Zunft auch gerne mal als Datenbank bezeichnet wird. Die Begriffe werden immer fleißig durcheinandergewirbelt...leider.


----------



## Balian (29. Oktober 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mal bei uns in der Firma nachgefragt und der Programmierer sagte mir, das bei der MS-SQL Server Express Edition sehrwohl die Datenbanken angelegt werden und verwies mich auf einen Ordner, in welchem Dateien mit den Namen der im Studio angelegten Datenbanken gespeichert waren. Diese hatten die Endung *.dbf. Sagt mir natürlich nichts und ich habe es hingenommen.

Nun schaue ich mir die Oracle Express Edition an und finden die Übersicht der Tablesspace und siehe da, die Tabelspace werden als *.dbf gespeichert.

Was wird in diesem Tablespace eigentlich gespeichert?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. Oktober 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mal bei uns in der Firma nachgefragt und der Programmierer sagte mir, das bei der MS-SQL Server Express Edition sehrwohl die Datenbanken angelegt werden ...


Ich hab auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet. Ich hab von Serverinstanzen gesprochen, welche bei SQL Server Express nicht angelegt werden können. Gleiches gilt auch für Oracle XE.
Was im SQL Server als Datenbanken dem User präsentiert wird, sind auch nur Tablespaces.


----------



## ishino (30. Oktober 2007)

Der Artikel von Wikipedia ist Schrott. Der Author beschreibt lediglich die Definition aus Sicht von IBM DB2 UDB, sagt das aber nirgendwo. Abgesehen davon ist er inhaltlich falsch...

Generell ist ein Tablespace nicht viel mehr als ein logisches Konstrukt. Darunter liegen in der Regel eine oder mehrere Datendateien (je nach DBMS und Typ der verfügbaren TS unterschiedlich). Mit anderen Worten: die dbf-Dateien sind "Datencontainer", die in einem Tablespace zusammengefaßt werden.


----------



## dbwizard (1. November 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> es wird wirklich so sein, dass in der Express Edition nicht die Möglichkeit besteht eine Datenbank anzulegen. Irgendwie natürlich auch nachvollziehbar, aber es hätte je funktionieren können. Beim MS-SQL-Server ist das ohne Probleme möglich.
> 
> ...



- Mehrere Datenbanken kannst du tatsächlich nicht anlegen, mehrer Instanzen schon gar nicht (steht auch so auf der XE Homepage bei Oracle  --> 1 Instanz pro Maschiene, 1 CPU , auch bei Multiprozessor
- Ist aber in der Regel auch nicht tragisch, die einzelnen Applikationen kannst du mit Benutzerschema abbilden. 

Unter 
http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B25329_01/doc/admin.102/b25610/toc.htm
findest du eine gute übesicht über XE, auch mit den Links zu den Developer und DBA Handbüchern


Gruss


----------

